# A Nice Carpet...



## jjjaks (May 13, 2005)

Hey Everyone

Really new to this forum.

I have a 29 gallon tank with a 65 watt light . I fertilize as instructed with seachem flourish excel. I am looking at my tank and I feel like I have way to many tall large plants and way too little 'covering' of some sort in the front. I have a bit of java moss but I am not really a big fan of it right now.

Is there a carpeting plant out there that can use that will grow under this light. I also have a nutrafin co2 system but i think it said it was made for a 20 gallon.

What are my options with this lighting, fertilizing and co2?

Thanks alo everyone. Ive been on this website looking at the awesome photos for teh past few hours now..


----------



## oRiN999 (Apr 22, 2006)

well you could always go with monosolenium tenerum which will grow in almost any conditions but grows very slowly, another option is aquatic clover, and i have even heard of some people cutting a marimo ball in half and using those as the foreground plant


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

With a 2.24 WPG in you tank, how about trying HC? You can also try some moss attached on a plastic mesh. If you tank is heavily planted, you might want to think about using Co2.


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

You have moderately good lights, so it's quite easy for you to carpet with E.tenellus, HC, Lilaeopsis species, Dwarf hairgrass etc.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

HC grows very slowly if at all under these lighting conditions. I'm currently growing HC in my 29 gallon with 65w, and it hasn't shown any major growth.

I think E.tennellus, and Dwarf Sag might be good options.

-John N.


----------



## jjjaks (May 13, 2005)

Wow. Thanks for all the responses. I really dont know where to start. Do you guys think that maybe I could post a picture of my tank and ask you what I should add and take out? Im going to go try and find a camera....


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Yup, you can do that in the Aquascaping section. People love to check out tanks, and are excellent critics. 

-John N.


----------



## jjjaks (May 13, 2005)

This is my tank:









What would be a carpet plant that you guys think that I could add?


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I like E. Tennellus or Blyxa Japonica. Those tend to do well in moderately light CO2 injected aquariums with EI for dosing. I am currently running a 3wpg 30 Gallon Long and am growing both plants. Should do fine in a 29 with 65wpg if you have a good reflector. I think either of those will work in your setup. They may not grow very fast but if you are using CO2, be sure to dose NO2, K, MG, PO4 and traces. If you're going to feed them Carbon and Light, they need NPK.

P.S. I also recommend Crypt Lutens. It will grow a little higher but will cover a foreground without much light and less CO2 than the other plants. It will create a dense dark green forrest. Root tabs help speed it up.

Mike


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Try Elatine triandra. I grow it with 2.4wpg in a 50.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

I agree with John on the HC. It barely grows for me under nearly 3WPG. Then again, the WPG rule doesn't really work very well with a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## jjjaks (May 13, 2005)

I kinda have a question. What is HC?
haha sorry.

So what do you guys think would probably be the best more faster growing carpet plannt out there for me (65 watt in 29 gallon with some co2)?

Thanks


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

hc is hemianthus callitrichoides - a nice carpet plant that stays low.

click the thumb for a larger view.


----------



## jjjaks (May 13, 2005)

I guess that wouldnt be too good of an idea just because it grows so slowly. Is there anything else that looks somewhat like that but grows faster?


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

jjjaks said:


> I guess that wouldnt be too good of an idea just because it grows so slowly. Is there anything else that looks somewhat like that but grows faster?


If there was, HC wouldn't be in demand already!


----------

